# Andreas Katsulas, 1946-2006



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 14, 2006)

*Andreas Katsulas, 1946-2006* 			 			 			 		 		 		 		It is with deep regret that we report the passing of  Andreas Katsulas.

Known to Babylon 5 fans as the popular character G'Kar, Andreas Katsulas died Feb. 13 of lung cancer in Los Angeles. He was 59.

Mr. Katsulas played Narn ambassador G'Kar for five years in the popular TV series Babylon 5 and returned to reprise the role in several B5 movies. He also played several characters in the various Star Trek series, including Romulan Cmdr. Tomalak in Star Trek: The Next Generation and a Vissian captain on an episode of Enterprise.

He held a master's degree in theater from Indiana University and performed in several plays across the US before moving to Los Angeles and taking on numerous film and TV roles.

Official Site
IMDB Listing
SciFi Article


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 14, 2006)

May he rest in peace.:asian:


----------



## evenflow1121 (Feb 14, 2006)

.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 15, 2006)

.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 15, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## OUMoose (Feb 17, 2006)

.


----------

